# Sunpepper vs. Blue Brown vs. Too Faced Label Whore



## thelove4tequila (Feb 7, 2007)

Just filling in a request from as_cute_as_pie I decided to add _Too Faced _Label Whore since it's similar to Blue Brown! Label Whore is well pigmented and has some tiny specs of glitter. 














NC35 for reference


----------



## Jayne (Feb 13, 2007)

For MissChievous : 

Club vs Blue Brown vs Lounge from Urban Decay : 











Pictures taken with flash, no day light (it's the night here)


----------



## Jayne (Feb 14, 2007)

Here we go in day light !!! 

Also for HOTasFCUK ==> Green Brown & Copperclast ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 = Green Brown p/m
2 = Copperclast p/m
3 = Sunpepper p/m
4 = Club e/s
5 = Blue Brown p/m
6 = Lounge e/s (from Urban Decay)

In day light without flash : 





In day light with flash :


----------

